# Tell me about the HTC phone on Sprint!



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi,

I have this Palm Pre and it is ok, but since getting it, a lot of company history has transpired and I'm not sure the phone will ever meet its full potential. So, in about a month I can upgrade my phone and I'm seriously looking at the HTC, however, I don't know anyone who owns one and I'm looking for perspective from people who do. Tell me what you like and dislike about the phone. I certainly would appreciate your biased/unbiased opinions.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the HTC Hero through Sprint and think it is a great PDA. It is reliable, good phone service, tethering works great. The apps I use work well. It syncs with my Outlook at home. Web service is reasonable. I don't use it for music or games so have no comments about either.

I do admit to being biased. I looked at some of the others and didn't like either the carrier or the product. By choosing the HTC I am biased toward it.

My son has looked at several and keeps being drawn back to the EVO 4 on Sprint. Likes the features and the ability to link up with his Exchange Server.

Dave


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I use the Incredible on Verizon, but it's made by the same folks who make the Evo for Sprint.
It's been great so far.

Here's an interesting read on how one user's Evo took a licking and kept on ticking.

http://forum.androidcentral.com/htc-evo-4g/27573-bicycles-gates-evo.html


----------



## tenholde (Aug 17, 2007)

Have had a Pre for about a year and bought the EVO 4G the first day it was available.

There is absolutely no comprison -- the HTC is an order of magnitude better than the Pre. 

Main points: 4 inch screen on HTC, MANY more apps available for Droid, much faster processor and smoother scrolling. The only thing the Pre has over Droid is the 'card' metaphor it uses for multi-tasking. Not a big deal.

You will not be disappointed if you move from Pre to EVO 4G.

I live in St. Louis and have 4G network available. It is way faster than the WiFi connection at coffee houses, etc.

tenholde


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

tenholde said:


> Have had a Pre for about a year and bought the EVO 4G the first day it was available.
> 
> There is absolutely no comprison -- the HTC is an order of magnitude better than the Pre.
> 
> ...


Only downfall is the 10.00 a month surcharge on the 4G phones


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tenholde said:


> Have had a Pre for about a year and bought the EVO 4G the first day it was available.
> 
> There is absolutely no comprison -- the HTC is an order of magnitude better than the Pre.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I live in the St. Louis area so that makes a world of difference. I travel a lot to Baltimore and Seattle. Though I've never had network problems in either town.



wingrider01 said:


> Only downfall is the 10.00 a month surcharge on the 4G phones


That would be worth the price of admission to me. I get a 25% discount because of my work so it gets covered.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Thanks! I live in the St. Louis area so that makes a world of difference. I travel a lot to Baltimore and Seattle. Though I've never had network problems in either town.
> 
> That would be worth the price of admission to me. I get a 25% discount because of my work so it gets covered.


Not to me, even with a discount - which I do have for ATT, Sprint and Verizon.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

smiddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this Palm Pre and it is ok, but since getting it, a lot of company history has transpired and I'm not sure the phone will ever meet its full potential. So, in about a month I can upgrade my phone and I'm seriously looking at the HTC, however, I don't know anyone who owns one and I'm looking for perspective from people who do. Tell me what you like and dislike about the phone. I certainly would appreciate your biased/unbiased opinions.


My personal (unprofessional) opinion is that HP will continue to run with webOS (the OS in the Palm-branded devices) and help it reach it's potential. We've seen hints that they're going to utilize the OS in different types of devices, including tablets. I'm not knocking you for looking elsewhere, I just believe that webOS will stick around and gain market share when more people become aware of how it works.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

durl said:


> My personal (unprofessional) opinion is that HP will continue to run with webOS (the OS in the Palm-branded devices) and help it reach it's potential. We've seen hints that they're going to utilize the OS in different types of devices, including tablets. I'm not knocking you for looking elsewhere, I just believe that webOS will stick around and gain market share when more people become aware of how it works.


It'll be interesting to see what happens with the HP CEO leaving. One that is supposed to be on the short list is Jon Rubenstein, the CEO of Palm before the purchase.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

durl said:


> My personal (unprofessional) opinion is that HP will continue to run with webOS (the OS in the Palm-branded devices) and help it reach it's potential. We've seen hints that they're going to utilize the OS in different types of devices, including tablets. I'm not knocking you for looking elsewhere, I just believe that webOS will stick around and gain market share when more people become aware of how it works.


The good thing with Sprint is that, if you are a premiere customer, you get to swap out every 12 months. so in the event that a webOS does reach potential, you can always jump back in. I just don't think that is going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

raott said:


> The good thing with Sprint is that, if you are a premiere customer, you get to swap out every 12 months. so in the event that a webOS does reach potential, you can always jump back in. I just don't think that is going to happen anytime soon.


Currently, webOS is at 1.4.1.1 (in the US) and webOS 2.0 is reportedly coming late in 2010. It appears that pretty significant changes are on the way.

I've also been to the point where I wondered if webOS would survive and started looking at other phones, but HP has given me hope that it will actually thrive. Even with it's current shortcomings, I find it to be an awesome OS. But you're exactly right with the Premiere Customer perk...it helps you upgrade a lot faster.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

I assume the HTC phone you mention with Spring is the EVO 4G. I've had it since launch day and is one of the best phones I've owned. My last phone was also HTC (Touch Pro 2) and it was great. I just wanted to move to Android from the archaic Windows Mobile 6.5. But everything I've thrown at the Evo it has held up admirably. I've rooted it and am now "playing" with various themes, etc. that make the phone that much more enjoyable.

The only negative is the $10 charge...but with unlimited data (3G & 4G if you're in a market), unlimited cell-to-cell calls, etc. I think Sprint's rates compares well with other companies.

The phone itself is a bit large...but a very nice screen. Sprint just rolled out Froyo, the latest Android OS. Very, very fast OS. The Android app market is getting bigger by the day. 

I've never had network problems here in Vegas. I stream music almost constantly at work. I have slingbox, so I don't miss important games. 

I wouldn't hesitate every recommending the EVO....outstanding phone.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Not to me, even with a discount - which I do have for ATT, Sprint and Verizon.


Yep, I got that from your first post here, $10.00 is too much for you. 

I've been told that the 4G is an order of magnitude better performance. I am setting up an appointment to compare. I'll post my results when I have compared them.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

VegasDen said:


> I assume the HTC phone you mention with Spring is the EVO 4G. I've had it since launch day and is one of the best phones I've owned. My last phone was also HTC (Touch Pro 2) and it was great. I just wanted to move to Android from the archaic Windows Mobile 6.5. But everything I've thrown at the Evo it has held up admirably. I've rooted it and am now "playing" with various themes, etc. that make the phone that much more enjoyable.
> 
> The only negative is the $10 charge...but with unlimited data (3G & 4G if you're in a market), unlimited cell-to-cell calls, etc. I think Sprint's rates compares well with other companies.
> 
> ...


Yes, the EVO 4G is the one I'm considering. I too have a Slingbox Pro, and when I told Mrs. Smiddy that we could watch Disney from the house she was like, whoa really (sometimes keeps the youngsters busy in a pinch). I never considered music via the Slingbox, but you are on target there, as well as photos...humm?!

I travel a lot and the Video Phone portion is something I'd like with my children so I can chat with them "live" and in person over a video feed.

For those that mentioned it, yep, I'm a Premiere Customer, I've been with Sprint since January 1999. So no matter how I slice it currently the new HTC EVO 4G is looking more and more promising. Now I only need to wait until mid September when my year is up...and to test drive one before hand.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I never considered music via the Slingbox, but you are on target there, as well as photos...humm?!
> 
> I travel a lot and the Video Phone portion is something I'd like with my children so I can chat with them "live" and in person over a video feed.


I wasn't suggesting music w/ Slingbox. There are plenty of free music streaming apps such as Pandora, last.fm and Slacker. I also use Yahoo Music Radio app, which stream CBS owned stations (commercial radio). I can catch up with local radio no matter where I am.

Photos? Consider flicker. It's built in.

Qik is a great video chat program, so I've read. They have a basic and a premier program. Not sure of the difference but the latter costs $..


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks VegasDen, all good stuff!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Yep, I got that from your first post here, $10.00 is too much for you.
> 
> I've been told that the 4G is an order of magnitude better performance. I am setting up an appointment to compare. I'll post my results when I have compared them.


sorry you assumed it was to much for me, but as always it is not a good thing to assume - spend more on breakfeast then that. I have a problem with a blanket surcharge being placed on any 4g based phone even if the location is not served by 4G. What do they have maybe 5 locations that can actually boast 4G coverage, seems like a money grab plain and simple.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> I have a problem with a blanket surcharge being placed on any 4g based phone even if the location is not served by 4G. What do they have maybe 5 locations that can actually boast 4G coverage, seems like a money grab plain and simple.


I am not a Sprint fanboy...however I do like their service.

First...try 43 markets for 4G coverage:


> "Sprint now offers 4G in 43 markets and expects to have 4G service in many more - including Los Angeles, New York and Miami - by the end of 2010.


http://newsreleases.sprint.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=127149&p=irol-newsArticle_newsroom&ID=1446249

Secondly, yes the $10 charge is for anyone with the phone, regardless of 4G coverage. But Sprint had never said it was for 4G service. It was for "enhanced data". Interpret that how you may. But even at $79.99 (with unlimited text and data) the rate is very competitive with comparable plans with other carriers.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

VegasDen said:


> I am not a Sprint fanboy...however I do like their service.
> 
> First...try 43 markets for 4G coverage:
> http://newsreleases.sprint.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=127149&p=irol-newsArticle_newsroom&ID=1446249
> ...


sorry still not worth it. Funny that it appears to be EVO specific and no other phone in their line up. If they are charging for "enhanced data services" why is that no other smartphone appears to be included in the surcharge?


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> sorry still not worth it. Funny that it appears to be EVO specific and no other phone in their line up. If they are charging for "enhanced data services" why is that no other smartphone appears to be included in the surcharge?


Because no other phone has a 4G radio.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

I moved from a BB Curve (on Sprint) to the EVO three weeks ago and couldn't be happier.

The phone synchs well to our exchange server, but note that the EVO only supports 1 exchange e-mail (and I'm running 2.2). I know that as of Android 2.1 there is support for multiple exchange accounts, but not with HTC.

There is a paid app, Touchdown for Android, that does support multiple exchange accounts. They seem to have a good reputation from what I've read.

The wifi range is a little weak, but tollerable. You may need to watch what apps and services you use as the battery can drain pretty quickly compared to other phones (lots of radios and a HUGE screen), but after a few days of playing around I get 10-14 hours before having to charge.

The UI is very resonsive, and the screen is massive. All in all I love this phone and wouldn't consider going back to a BB.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> sorry still not worth it. Funny that it appears to be EVO specific and no other phone in their line up. If they are charging for "enhanced data services" why is that no other smartphone appears to be included in the surcharge?


The Epic will also have the $10 fee. It releases at the end of this month.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> sorry you assumed it was to much for me, but as always it is not a good thing to assume - spend more on breakfeast then that. I have a problem with a blanket surcharge being placed on any 4g based phone even if the location is not served by 4G. What do they have maybe 5 locations that can actually boast 4G coverage, seems like a money grab plain and simple.


You know what I meant...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have the EVO on Sprint and it's fantastic. Next time you are in town you can play with my EVO over lunch (unless you have your own by then).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> sorry still not worth it. Funny that it appears to be EVO specific and no other phone in their line up. If they are charging for "enhanced data services" why is that no other smartphone appears to be included in the surcharge?


Sprint's argument for the extra charge (which I don't really like, but am paying) is not because of 4G specifically, but because of the manner in which the Android devices in conjunction with Google services, use a LOT more data than previous smart phones (that Sprint has offered). I had a Treo on Sprint and it almost never used data. With my EVO, it is constantly using data (whether or not I want it to) because of how apps are designed. What you get for the extra $10 is unlimited (not 5G capped) data, whether it is on 1X, 3G or 4G. The EVO allows you to do anything on 3G or 4G that you can also do on wifi (it is not locked down to prevent video streaming on 3G for example). So there is potential for significantly greater data use than you would have with an iPhone or other (non Android) smart phone.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> sorry you assumed it was to much for me, but as always it is not a good thing to assume - spend more on breakfeast then that. I have a problem with a blanket surcharge being placed on any 4g based phone even if the location is not served by 4G. What do they have maybe 5 locations that can actually boast 4G coverage, seems like a money grab plain and simple.


Even with the surcharge Sprint is still cheaper than both Verizon and AT&T for the plan I have (oh and I get free navigation - which AT&T charges for).

My plan with Sprint is around $10 cheaper than my wife's with AT&T (mine is totally unlimited, her AT&T plan limits her to 200MB).


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Heh Smiddy -

If you like physical keyboards, the Samsung Epic (Galaxy S) is now up for pre-order and releases end of the month.
4G - front facing camera, flash, slide out keyboard (like Droid 2), etc. There are some quirks on the Galaxy's that you can fix (and hopefully Samsung will make official fixes for) - but with a couple minor changes the Galaxy's are very very fast. 4" Super AMOLED screen, etc etc etc. Graphics chip is much faster than what is in EVO. Something to consider.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Sprint's argument for the extra charge (which I don't really like, but am paying) is not because of 4G specifically, but because of the manner in which the Android devices in conjunction with Google services, use a LOT more data than previous smart phones (that Sprint has offered). I had a Treo on Sprint and it almost never used data. With my EVO, it is constantly using data (whether or not I want it to) because of how apps are designed. What you get for the extra $10 is unlimited (not 5G capped) data, whether it is on 1X, 3G or 4G. The EVO allows you to do anything on 3G or 4G that you can also do on wifi (it is not locked down to prevent video streaming on 3G for example). So there is potential for significantly greater data use than you would have with an iPhone or other (non Android) smart phone.


If this is the case then why do the other providers not do the same thing, since they have android devices also? As an example ATT with the captivate, Verizon with Drioid and the others, seem to remember that Verizon has a lot more android based devices then Sprint, but they don;t surcharge their androids


----------

